# Lexington Summer 2016 (June 25-26, 2016)



## cubingandjazz (May 4, 2016)

http://union.cubingusa.com/LexingtonSummer2016/index.php

Events:
2x2 (3 Rounds)
3x3 (3 Rounds)
4x4 (1 Round as of now)
5x5 (1 Round as of now)
6x6 (2 Rounds)
7x7 (2 Rounds)
3x3 One Handed (1 Round as of now)
3x3 Blindfolded (1 Round as of now)
Pyraminx (1 Round as of now)
Skewb (1 Round as of now)

PLEASE NOTE THAT WE HAVE A 150 PERSON CAP. ADDITIONALLY, NO REGISTRATIONS OR PAYMENTS WILL BE ACCEPTED AT THE DOOR, NO EXCEPTIONS. ALL COMPETITORS MUST REGISTER AND PAY ONLINE. UNFORTUNATELY, NO REFUNDS WILL BE GRANTED TO COMPETITORS WHO REGISTER AND ULTIMATELY CANNOT ATTEND THE COMPETITION. 

Hope to see you there!


----------

